

Good homepage design? - Chico

A few weeks ago, when you'd land on my website, www.faceflow.com, you would immediately see a flash application, with not much explanation of what FaceFlow is about.
I decided to create some static pages for SEO purpose and to let people understand better what my website is about.
- Take only a few seconds to check my homepage, then comment back and try to tell me what my website is about.<p>Thank you!
======
Chico
Ok, I see on most monitors that we only see the description about 'Video
calling'. I'll try to bring the title about 'Meet new people' up, should help
people understand that they can scroll down to read more...

------
Void_
Video calling?

------
Chico
shit

